# Bargain OEM Cartier Santos Straps with newer style Clasp



## MackyP

At first, I highly doubted these when it was listed for $199. eBay seller sent me an offer at $119, missed out mainly because I was skeptical. I said WTH, I sent an offer for $100, accepted.

Long story short, I immediately sent another order for my wife's medium Santos upon receiving mine. They only have the brown calf versions with the new gen clasps. Only thing I can think of is they have a surplus of the stock brown straps because most if not all upgrade their straps or end up getting other colors when buying from the boutique.

These definitely looks and feels like OEM. It even came with the bracelet resizing tool which is totally not needed, and Cartier literature on high grade textured paper. I don't think that they would go all out like that just to prove that these are not fake. Even the plastic where the strap was in is exactly the same on my alligator straps from the boutique.

Totally worth the $100 specially with the new clasp design. If ever I want to purchase new straps, I will have options getting the older or new versions. Clasp alone is $380, I believe. Calf strap is around $280 if I'm not mistaken. I'm tempted to get another one as a spare, and just to have another clasp


----------



## MellowYellow

Was this for the large or medium sized Santos? Is the clasp the same for both?


----------



## NightScar

curious too, would love to get an extra one for my medium santos


----------



## MackyP

MellowYellow said:


> Was this for the large or medium sized Santos? Is the clasp the same for both?


They have both versions, 40mm and 37mm respectively.



NightScar said:


> curious too, would love to get an extra one for my medium santos


Just search 37mm Santos straps on eBay.


----------



## MackyP

Although the stock configuration, liking this look in addition to the two alligator straps thrown in by the boutique. Can't go wrong for $100  New design clasp doesn't feel as substantial as the as the older version to include how solid the previous version locks in place.


----------



## MackyP

Quick picture comparison of old vs new design clasp. Still like the more solid feeling of the previous version but hate the fact it ruins the straps each time your replace the strap...


----------



## MackyP

Previous leather band with older style clasp:








New Leather band (with holes) with newer style clasp:


----------



## MellowYellow

Thanks for the update. I ordered one for my medium for $101. Offers of $80 and $90 were immediately rejected.


----------



## MackyP

MellowYellow said:


> Thanks for the update. I ordered one for my medium for $101. Offers of $80 and $90 were immediately rejected.


You're welcome. Glad I was able to tip you about the deal. I believe the lowest offer you can send is $100.


----------



## smalleq

I have one coming on Friday thanks to this thread. I bought it for the deployant clasp as I don't think this strap will look good on my model (ADLC Bezel version), but wanted to have an extra clasp handy for when I do pick up another leather strap in the near future.


----------



## MackyP

smalleq said:


> I have one coming on Friday thanks to this thread. I bought it for the deployant clasp as I don't think this strap will look good on my model (ADLC Bezel version), but wanted to have an extra clasp handy for when I do pick up another leather strap in the near future.


Please do compare the clasp to the one you have on hand and report back. Thanks as well.


----------



## MackyP

So I received my 2nd order for the medium Santos (37mm).. They sent me another 40mm. Hope you guys have better luck.


----------



## smalleq

Received mine today. Seems good enough. When I compare it to the deployant that came with my WSSA0037, if I look at the curved metal pieces from a side profile, it seems like the metal may be a little bit thinner, but I don't have any calipers handy to actually measure. Also, don't know if the deployant that comes with the rubber strap would be different from what goes with leather, but I doubt it. Other than that potential difference, it seems identical to my original clasp in every way...action, feel, appearance.

I mainly was buying this for the clasp and didn't think the leather strap would be a good match for my watch, but it's actually not that bad, kind of fun. Won't get any use while its still the summer here, but I can imagine giving it some use in the fall/winter. Still plan on picking up a slightly dressier leather strap for this in the near future, but I'm still trying to figure out if there is something other than the obvious black gator strap that makes sense.

Anyways...a few quick and dirty pics. No comparison shots as I don't think you'd be able to see any differences regardless.


----------



## smalleq

smalleq said:


> Received mine today. Seems good enough. When I compare it to the deployant that came with my WSSA0037, if I look at the curved metal pieces from a side profile, it seems like the metal may be a little bit thinner, but I don't have any calipers handy to actually measure. Also, don't know if the deployant that comes with the rubber strap would be different from what goes with leather, but I doubt it. Other than that potential difference, it seems identical to my original clasp in every way...action, feel, appearance.
> 
> I mainly was buying this for the clasp and didn't think the leather strap would be a good match for my watch, but it's actually not that bad, kind of fun. Won't get any use while its still the summer here, but I can imagine giving it some use in the fall/winter. Still plan on picking up a slightly dressier leather strap for this in the near future, but I'm still trying to figure out if there is something other than the obvious black gator strap that makes sense.
> 
> Anyways...a few quick and dirty pics. No comparison shots as I don't think you'd be able to see any differences regardless.


As you may also have noticed, mine didn't come with that paper envelop that the OPs did.


----------



## MackyP

smalleq said:


> Received mine today. Seems good enough. When I compare it to the deployant that came with my WSSA0037, if I look at the curved metal pieces from a side profile, it seems like the metal may be a little bit thinner, but I don't have any calipers handy to actually measure. Also, don't know if the deployant that comes with the rubber strap would be different from what goes with leather, but I doubt it. Other than that potential difference, it seems identical to my original clasp in every way...action, feel, appearance.
> 
> I mainly was buying this for the clasp and didn't think the leather strap would be a good match for my watch, but it's actually not that bad, kind of fun. Won't get any use while its still the summer here, but I can imagine giving it some use in the fall/winter. Still plan on picking up a slightly dressier leather strap for this in the near future, but I'm still trying to figure out if there is something other than the obvious black gator strap that makes sense.
> 
> Anyways...a few quick and dirty pics. No comparison shots as I don't think you'd be able to see any differences regardless.


Thanks for sharing. A little peace of mind for me, even if paid a fraction of the retail price.

Nice looking Santos! I like it better than the rubber strap. IMO, that's the best strap for your black Santos


----------



## MackyP

smalleq said:


> As you may also have noticed, mine didn't come with that paper envelop that the OPs did.


Hi smalleq. The second set I received by mistake didn't have the Cartier literature as well. My guess is that these are surplus straps that clients end up upgrading from the get go at the boutique. Not sure about the deployment buckles though 

I may keep the 2nd 40mm version they shipped by mistake as a spare, and order another 37mm for the medium Santos. Hope they do have the 37mm versions though. Hope someone here purchased one and can confirm.


----------



## MellowYellow

I ordered the 37mm. I'll let you know what I actually get.


----------



## MackyP

MellowYellow said:


> I ordered the 37mm. I'll let you know what I actually get.


Thanks Mellow


----------



## smalleq

MackyP said:


> Thanks for sharing. A little peace of mind for me, even if paid a fraction of the retail price.
> 
> Nice looking Santos! I like it better than the rubber strap. IMO, that's the best strap for your black Santos


The strap is growing on me, it actually works way better than I had pictured t in my head. However, I love the rubber strap. It is so insanely comfortable and really dresses the watch down. Overall, I think it'd be hard to go back to a bracelet watch that didn't have a quick switch system like this. One of the reasons I've not held on to many bracelet watches Is the pain that it is to switch back and fourth between a bracelet and a strap.


----------



## MellowYellow

I wish they would make an OEM rubber strap for the medium. Maybe over the next few years they'll release more variations of the medium, hopefully one with a rubber strap.


----------



## MellowYellow

I ordered the 37mm version, the bag has a hand written 37 on it, but it's the 40mm version. I'm sending it back. Since two of us received 40mm when ordering 37mm it's probably safe to assume they don't actually have any for the medium. Bummer. Hopefully the return is straight forward.


----------



## MackyP

MellowYellow said:


> I ordered the 37mm version, the bag has a hand written 37 on it, but it's the 40mm version. I'm sending it back. Since two of us received 40mm when ordering 37mm it's probably safe to assume they don't actually have any for the medium. Bummer. Hopefully the return is straight forward.


Thanks for the heads up.. So that makes two of us. I will not pay for another one. (37mm).

Any thoughts on the leather quality and deployant?


----------



## MackyP

MellowYellow said:


> I ordered the 37mm version, the bag has a hand written 37 on it, but it's the 40mm version. I'm sending it back. Since two of us received 40mm when ordering 37mm it's probably safe to assume they don't actually have any for the medium. Bummer. Hopefully the return is straight forward.


Any luck with your return? Seems like they are dodging my question if they do have the 37mm.


----------



## MellowYellow

Initiation of the return was automatically accepted but I haven't received a return label yet. eBay said I should get one by 9 July so we'll see.


----------



## MackyP

Did you request for an exchange or return for refund?


----------



## MellowYellow

Refund. I don't think they actually have any for the medium. Mine had 37mm written on it but it's definitely for the large.


----------



## JamesG602

smalleq said:


> Received mine today. Seems good enough. When I compare it to the deployant that came with my WSSA0037, if I look at the curved metal pieces from a side profile, it seems like the metal may be a little bit thinner, but I don't have any calipers handy to actually measure. Also, don't know if the deployant that comes with the rubber strap would be different from what goes with leather, but I doubt it. Other than that potential difference, it seems identical to my original clasp in every way...action, feel, appearance.
> 
> I mainly was buying this for the clasp and didn't think the leather strap would be a good match for my watch, but it's actually not that bad, kind of fun. Won't get any use while its still the summer here, but I can imagine giving it some use in the fall/winter. Still plan on picking up a slightly dressier leather strap for this in the near future, but I'm still trying to figure out if there is something other than the obvious black gator strap that makes sense.
> 
> Anyways...a few quick and dirty pics. No comparison shots as I don't think you'd be able to see any differences regardless.


Comparing to my brand new 2021 Santos leather strap and deployant that came with the watch I also noticed the curved part of the clasp is slightly thinner for sure. The Cartier engraving on the clasp looks good. The deployant buttons also may look everrrrr so slightly different, as well as the oblong cutout just under the Cartier signature on the clasp.

The leather strap that came with the watch is marked Made in France, compared to the eBay one which is marked Swiss Made. I'm sure they make straps in different locations but unsure about the minor variances in the clasp. Possibly changes in the production runs of the newer style clasps? I'm 50/50 on authenticity at this point. But I will say the leather strap and deployant seem well made and similar in quality.


----------



## JamesG602

blue leather and clasp from AD, brown and clasp eBay from the same seller.


----------



## MackyP

JamesG602 said:


> Comparing to my brand new 2021 Santos leather strap and deployant that came with the watch I also noticed the curved part of the clasp is slightly thinner for sure. The Cartier engraving on the clasp looks good. The deployant buttons also may look everrrrr so slightly different, as well as the oblong cutout just under the Cartier signature on the clasp.
> 
> The leather strap that came with the watch is marked Made in France, compared to the eBay one which is marked Swiss Made. I'm sure they make straps in different locations but unsure about the minor variances in the clasp. Possibly changes in the production runs of the newer style clasps? I'm 50/50 on authenticity at this point. But I will say the leather strap and deployant seem well made and similar in quality.


Thanks for sharing. Nice catch on the "Swiss made", as I didn't even notice this.

How does the "looseness" of the clasp in terms of swinging open and close? I have 2 of the previous gen clasps, and it feels more solid and stiffness when opened/closed even after a year or so.

Mind sharing more pics comparing the grain of the leather?


----------



## MackyP

James, I assume that you purchased and received the 40mm version as well..


----------



## JamesG602

MackyP said:


> Thanks for sharing. Nice catch on the "Swiss made", as I didn't even notice this.
> 
> How does the "looseness" of the clasp in terms of swinging open and close? I have 2 of the previous gen clasps, and it feels more solid and stiffness when opened/closed even after a year or so.
> 
> Mind sharing more pics comparing the grain of the leather?


Both clasps feel very similar in their quality and function despite some small differences. they are both very new so can't say how they'll hold up after use.

Grain of the leather top side I'd say is comparable, back side I can definitely see some differences.

As far as the Swiss vs French made, I know these watches (and likely straps) are made by the parent company so it's definitely possible they have multiple sources for the straps.

I'd think these were counterfeit, but my judgement is withheld due to the Cartier engraving on the clasps is near identical, usually under a loop it's a dead giveaway on fakes. The other part that looks identical are the actual quick change mechanisms on the straps themselves, I couldn't make out any discernible differences.

IF it is a genuine Cartier, it may just be some differences in manufacturing as time went on. My Santos came from the AD less then 2 weeks ago, not sure when these could have potentially been made.


----------



## JamesG602

MackyP said:


> James, I assume that you purchased and received the 40mm version as well..


Yes 40mm which is what I needed and ordered.


----------



## smalleq

JamesG602 said:


> View attachment 15995069


Great picture, this is exactly how mine look.



JamesG602 said:


> Both clasps feel very similar in their quality and function despite some small differences. they are both very new so can't say how they'll hold up after use.
> 
> Grain of the leather top side I'd say is comparable, back side I can definitely see some differences.
> 
> As far as the Swiss vs French made, I know these watches (and likely straps) are made by the parent company so it's definitely possible they have multiple sources for the straps.
> 
> I'd think these were counterfeit, but my judgement is withheld due to the Cartier engraving on the clasps is near identical, usually under a loop it's a dead giveaway on fakes. The other part that looks identical are the actual quick change mechanisms on the straps themselves, I couldn't make out any discernible differences.
> 
> IF it is a genuine Cartier, it may just be some differences in manufacturing as time went on. My Santos came from the AD less then 2 weeks ago, not sure when these could have potentially been made.
> 
> View attachment 15995246


Here is another interesting twist. The leather strap I got from eBay, has the same backside stitching as your blue one, at least if you look at how the little "bubble" like things form in-between the threads. Even more interesting, my strap is made in France and has the smoother inner lining as your blue strap.


----------



## MellowYellow

My eBay strap was Swiss made. Returning it today. It took over a week to get a shipping label.


----------



## JamesG602

MellowYellow said:


> My eBay strap was Swiss made. Returning it today. It took over a week to get a shipping label.


Are you returning because they sent you the wrong size?


----------



## MellowYellow

Yeah and since I wasn't the only one it wasn't worth trying again.

BTW my OEM khaki strap says Swiss Made like the eBay one. My blue strap is french.


----------



## JamesG602

Would you mind posting some pics of the OEM?


----------



## MellowYellow

These are my Santos Medium OEM straps in tan calf, blue alligator, and black alligator. The black is still sealed because I'm going to swap it out for a shorter version for my tiny wrist.


----------



## MackyP

I guess the best way we can figure this out if we can find pictures of the replica Santos watches they make...


----------



## MackyP

Walked in a local boutique without appointment, luckily my contact was upfront. Asked if she had any straps for sale. She walked away and came back with a special order blue strap. I was told that this is different from the normal blue strap, with different prefix on the model #. Plus, price is $460, not the usual $380. Well, came out of the shop $500 poorer lol.
For the record, this strap is made in France.


----------



## MackyP

My other two Alligator Straps are made in France as well.


----------



## MackyP

So ok, I just noticed my second strap from eBay is made in France.


----------



## AviF

MellowYellow said:


> These are my Santos Medium OEM straps in tan calf, blue alligator, and black alligator. The black is still sealed because I'm going to swap it out for a shorter version for my tiny wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15998146
> 
> 
> View attachment 15998147
> 
> 
> View attachment 15998149
> 
> 
> View attachment 15998150
> 
> 
> View attachment 15998151
> 
> 
> View attachment 15998154
> 
> 
> View attachment 15998157


I would love to get my hands on that black alligator... any chance you still have it and want to sell?


----------



## MellowYellow

I don't think you can ship alligator internationally


----------



## AviF

I'd ship to Baltimore... my wife is in Baltimore for the next few weeks... I am giving one last try to Cartier


----------



## Tpp3975

Can someone post a link? I can only find a light brown strap on ebay. Thanks!


----------



## Scblacksunshine!

Can anyone on this forum confirm they got a medium one from them? I just ordered before I saw this email and sent them a message asking if it's medium or large, haven't heard back yet.

Also, based on the pictures shown on the clasp, any chance these could be counterfeit? I assume the fake stuff out there are so good now these small difference might be the tell tale sign of a super clone straps...


----------



## MackyP

Scblacksunshine! said:


> Can anyone on this forum confirm they got a medium one from them? I just ordered before I saw this email and sent them a message asking if it's medium or large, haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Also, based on the pictures shown on the clasp, any chance these could be counterfeit? I assume the fake stuff out there are so good now these small difference might be the tell tale sign of a super clone straps...


I'm was one of the buyers who tried to purchase a medium, but received the large. Ended up keeping both.

Please do let us know what you get.

I was thinking could this be the straps that come with the higher end clones of the Santos, or they will come with the older style clasp?


----------



## Scblacksunshine!

Yeah don't know if I am going to chance it by ordering a medium since both people on this forum got a large. Seller on ebay has been less than responsive on my question either and funny thing is that even the actual ebay description list 40mm counter to the 37mm in the listing title.

As far as if this is higher end clones or not, the fact that this kind of falls into if a deal sounds too good to be true plus the difference in thickness and and very subtle variation tends to make me suspect it might be the case...just my speculating on my part.


----------



## MackyP

Scblacksunshine! said:


> Yeah don't know if I am going to chance it by ordering a medium since both people on this forum got a large. Seller on ebay has been less than responsive on my question either and funny thing is that even the actual ebay description list 40mm counter to the 37mm in the listing title.
> 
> As far as if this is higher end clones or not, the fact that this kind of falls into if a deal sounds too good to be true plus the difference in thickness and and very subtle variation tends to make me suspect it might be the case...just my speculating on my part.


Any luck with your oder of the strap for the medium. Regardless if replica or not, leather seems to be good calfskin and has bee holding up. Leather feels much more premium than any ebay or waccex straps IMO.


----------



## smalleq

A seller this week listed a half dozen or so "OEM" gator/croc/calf straps in both old and new styles for $150 BIN on ebay. One was a black gator which I thought would look cool with my watch, so I shot an offer of 110 bucks which got accepted. I haven't handled a known legitimate OEM gator strap, so I have no idea if this is genuine OEM, but it does actually seem to be gator and not a gator imprinted calf leather strap.

Its thinner than the tan calf one I picked up based on this thread, but I have no idea if the calf skin and gator straps are made to the same spec. Regardless, it seems to be worth the 110 bucks I spent, so I'm happy with the purchase. Crappy pic attached.


----------



## MellowYellow

My OEM croc strap appears to be the tiniest bit thicker than the OEM calf. Although oddly I find the calf to be most comfortable adjusted one notch larger than the croc. I have the medium size.


----------



## MackyP

smalleq said:


> A seller this week listed a half dozen or so "OEM" gator/croc/calf straps in both old and new styles for $150 BIN on ebay. One was a black gator which I thought would look cool with my watch, so I shot an offer of 110 bucks which got accepted. I haven't handled a known legitimate OEM gator strap, so I have no idea if this is genuine OEM, but it does actually seem to be gator and not a gator imprinted calf leather strap.
> 
> Its thinner than the tan calf one I picked up based on this thread, but I have no idea if the calf skin and gator straps are made to the same spec. Regardless, it seems to be worth the 110 bucks I spent, so I'm happy with the purchase. Crappy pic attached.


Link please. More pics to include the leather lining pls.


----------



## smalleq

This is the link I bought it from Cartier Santos Watch Strap Large Model | eBay

Some pics of the strap after a couple days of use.


----------



## MackyP

smalleq said:


> This is the link I bought it from Cartier Santos Watch Strap Large Model | eBay
> 
> Some pics of the strap after a couple days of use.


Looks like it's OEM. Nice find... Seller does not have any left I guess.


----------



## smalleq

MackyP said:


> Looks like it's OEM. Nice find... Seller does not have any left I guess.


i think he posted 5 different straps, most were for the old style clasp or weren't a good color match for the grey dial watch, so I didn't consider anything else.


----------



## MackyP

smalleq said:


> This is the link I bought it from Cartier Santos Watch Strap Large Model | eBay
> 
> Some pics of the strap after a couple days of use.


Thanks for the tip. i was able to order the grey alligator. Thinking of an Omega Nato for around the same price in the classifieds. But for the money saved, i'm glad i went with the gator strap. Maybe I may fall in love with my Santos again


----------



## MackyP

Any updates for those who ordered the medium sized set? luck of getting the actual medium size?


----------



## MackyP

smalleq said:


> i think he posted 5 different straps, most were for the old style clasp or weren't a good color match for the grey dial watch, so I didn't consider anything else.


Thanks for the tip! Received the grey alligator strap today. Googled the seller's name, cartier employee lol. tsk tsk. I have like a bunch of oem cartier straps, and this is the first one received in factory sealed package.


----------



## NightScar

so you got one that fits the medium?


----------



## MackyP

NightScar said:


> so you got one that fits the medium?


Large.. Anyone here if the seller of the tan strap and buckle has the medium version?

A coupe of us here ordered a set, but they shipped the large version. Need one for wifey.

Ended up keeping the second one shipped as a spare.. plus have an extra deployant for only $100


----------



## Tpp3975

MackyP said:


> Thanks for the tip! Received the grey alligator strap today. Google the seller's name, cartier employee lol. tsk tsk. I have like a bunch of oem cartier straps, and this is the first one received in factory sealed package.
> 
> View attachment 16140744


Can you provide a link to the seller?


----------



## MackyP

Tpp3975 said:


> Can you provide a link to the seller?


Unfortunately, he has sold out and now works for another retailer. Just received an email.


----------



## smalleq

MackyP said:


> Thanks for the tip! Received the grey alligator strap today. Googled the seller's name, cartier employee lol. tsk tsk. I have like a bunch of oem cartier straps, and this is the first one received in factory sealed package.
> 
> View attachment 16140744


I'm jealous as you snagged that one out from under me. Enjoy though. Hopefully he'll post another one. Interesting about his employment&#8230;


----------



## MackyP

smalleq said:


> I'm jealous as you snagged that one out from under me. Enjoy though. Hopefully he'll post another one. Interesting about his employment&#8230;


Sorry about that. I didn't know you were interested too as you mentioned that you only like the black one. i honestly think that the grey will look killer on your particular Santos and the solid gold version.


----------



## smalleq

MackyP said:


> Sorry about that. I didn't know you were interested too as you mentioned that you only like the black one. i honestly think that the grey will look killer on your particular Santos and the solid gold version.


No worries, I wasn't sure if it was grey or black, so I asked the seller a question and in the 5 minutes it took him to reply you managed to snag it. Just keep it in mind for me if you decide to move on from your Santos.


----------



## MackyP

smalleq said:


> No worries, I wasn't sure if it was grey or black, so I asked the seller a question and in the 5 minutes it took him to reply you managed to snag it. Just keep it in mind for me if you decide to move on from your Santos.


I purchased it after you posted the picture, and provided the link 

Grey/anthracite is a bit darker than i wanted but Ok.


----------



## MackyP

Any luck from anyone with the eBay seller selling the tan straps with buckle in medium size ($100)... As mentioned, I tried ordering one, but they sent me the one for the large Santos.


----------



## MackyP

Scblacksunshine! said:


> Can anyone on this forum confirm they got a medium one from them? I just ordered before I saw this email and sent them a message asking if it's medium or large, haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Also, based on the pictures shown on the clasp, any chance these could be counterfeit? I assume the fake stuff out there are so good now these small difference might be the tell tale sign of a super clone straps...


Hello. Any update and did you actually receive a strap for the medium Santos. I really want to get one for the wifey.


----------



## Scblacksunshine!

MackyP said:


> Hello. Any update and did you actually receive a strap for the medium Santos. I really want to get one for the wifey.


Nah, I never went with that option. Ordered a strap from ZicZac instead.


----------



## MackyP

Scblacksunshine! said:


> Nah, I never went with that option. Ordered a strap from ZicZac instead.


Thanks for the update. Ebay seller.. Share some pics


----------

